# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2018 às 11:39)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2018 às 14:21)

Boas, por aqui já com 38,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2018 às 14:51)

Boas ...acabei o mês na boca do inferno e começo novo mês...já na boca do inferno ...farto deste gajo ,se não falhar...serão mais dois dias ,com 35.6ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Set 2018 às 15:23)

Boa tarde pela gralheira 33°c 





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2018 às 17:33)

Boas, por aqui 38,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2018 às 17:43)

Boas ...hoje anda há solta ,bafo ,com 36.2ºC e algumas nuvens de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2018 às 21:30)

Boas...bafo ainda continua ,quase sem aragem ,com 31.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2018 às 22:18)

Boas ...está para durar ,com 30.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 25.0ºC / 37.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Boas, depois de uma máxima de 39,4°C os atuais 22,3°C sabem bem.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (2 Set 2018 às 01:38)

Boas. 27.8°C // 20%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2018 às 08:42)

Bom dia, já nos 20,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2018 às 11:17)

Boas ....mais um dia de inferno ,sol já doentio ,com 29.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2018 às 13:17)

Boas ,bafo ,com 32.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2018 às 14:01)

Boas, nebelusidade alta e 36,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2018 às 14:15)

Boas ...sol maluco e mais ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2018 às 15:16)

Boas ...nuvens altas e o ambiente ficou abafado ,sem aragem...sauna lá fora ,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2018 às 16:55)

Boas, 36,2°C com algumas nuvens.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2018 às 16:57)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, 36,2°C com algumas nuvens.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


Pera este







Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2018 às 17:42)

Boas ...nuvens a fazer sombra ,bafo de trovoada ,com 35.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2018 às 18:39)

Boas, vista para este 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2018 às 18:55)

30,6°C vento de SW com alguma intensidade e bom desenvolvimento vertical em poucos minutos





Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2018 às 19:25)

Boas ...nuvens fugiram ,ainda muito ar ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## Tonton (2 Set 2018 às 19:26)

Anda aí perto, como se vê nas tuas fotos


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2018 às 20:23)

Tonton disse:


> Anda aí perto, como se vê nas tuas fotos


Boas, ainda se ouviram uns trovões mas depressa passou.
Por agora ainda abafado com 26,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (2 Set 2018 às 20:39)

Boas. Não vi instabilidade nenhuma. Poeira sim.. aos montes.

29.3°C // 27%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2018 às 21:09)

Boas ...por aqui ainda ferve ,nunca mais chega o fresco ,com 30.3ºC e sem aragem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2018 às 22:08)

Boas ...ainda em alta ,com 28.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 19.5ºC / 36.2ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2018 às 23:04)

Trovoada na zona de Freixo de Espada a Cinta, alguém consegue ver?


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2018 às 23:45)

Trovoada e ninguém relata?







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2018 às 23:50)

O pessoal de Salamanca fotografa trovoada e voces? 





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 00:20)

E formou-se mais uma nova célula nos arredores da cidade de Castelo Branco.
Por enquanto só chuva segundo o radar e lightning maps

EDIT: 0:21 primeira descarga elétrica confirmada







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 00:23)

Agora mesmo na zona do Fundão.





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (3 Set 2018 às 01:25)

Boa célula entre Mangualde e Covilhã. A fazer-se ouvir já!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (3 Set 2018 às 01:28)

jotackosta disse:


> Boa célula entre Mangualde e Covilhã. A fazer-se ouvir já!
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


Edit: Corrijo: entre Mangualde e Gouveia

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 01:30)

eu parece que ouvi uns trovões ao longe mas nao vejo registo em lado nenhum... talvez tenha ouvido mal


----------



## dahon (3 Set 2018 às 01:32)

Trovoada a SE de Viseu.
Edit- impressionante a frequência dos relâmpagos.


----------



## Rafa111 (3 Set 2018 às 01:33)

Aqui em baixo também se vê o festival de raios para o lado de viseu/mangualde


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Set 2018 às 01:33)

dahon disse:


> Trovoada a SE de Viseu.



Viste ou ouviste?


----------



## jotackosta (3 Set 2018 às 01:35)

Trovoada constante em Mangualde

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2018 às 01:39)

*19.5ºC*
Grande chuvada, até me acordou !!!!!
Muitos relâmpagos a Sudeste.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Set 2018 às 01:40)

Chuva forte!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Set 2018 às 01:40)

Nickname disse:


> *19.5ºC*
> Grande chuvada !!!!!
> Muitos relâmpagos a Sudeste.



Aqui nem uma pinga! 
Mas já se ouve ao longe e vejo relâmpagos.


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2018 às 01:41)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6
Já acumulou* 1.8mm*

*3.1mm* no Sul do concelho do Sátão
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI4


----------



## jotackosta (3 Set 2018 às 01:48)

Nickname disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6
> Já acumulou* 1.8mm*
> 
> *3.1mm* no sul do concelho do Sátão
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI4


Reporto dessa zona. Acalmou agora.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (3 Set 2018 às 01:49)

Que grande estouro há pouco. Disparou os disjuntores do quadro geral.


----------



## dahon (3 Set 2018 às 02:05)

Ora bolas, e lá fiquei sem televisões e equipamentos da operadora de telecomunicações.


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 02:11)

Tinha razão, ouço alguns roncos dos trovões ao longe.. Nao sei em que direção mas ouve se bastante 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 02:25)

Cada vez mais frequente e mais perto. Grandes estrondos

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 02:33)

Já chove, continua a trovoada 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Set 2018 às 02:35)

Por aqui, tudo (que foi quase nada) passou.


----------



## dahon (3 Set 2018 às 02:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por aqui, tudo (que foi quase nada) passou.


4 km a Este, chuva torrencial e uma descarga eléctrica na rede do operador de  telecomunicações com danos em vários equipamentos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Set 2018 às 02:57)

dahon disse:


> 4 km a Este, chuva torrencial e uma descarga eléctrica na rede do operador de  telecomunicações com danos em vários equipamentos.



Eh pá, uma chuvita e trovoada que se ouvisse, queria, mas danos, dispenso bem. Qual é a operadora?


----------



## dahon (3 Set 2018 às 03:04)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eh pá, uma chuvita e trovoada que se ouvisse, queria, mas danos, dispenso bem. Qual é a operadora?


Nowo. 
Se fosse fibra óptica ainda me safava mas como é cabo coaxial (cobre) não dá hipótese.


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 03:10)

Uma pequena pausa e de novo mais trovões e chuva 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2018 às 03:12)

Madrugada instável no interior norte e centro, com ocorrência de aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas, com possibilidade de queda de granizo. A instabilidade desloca-se de sul para norte.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Set 2018 às 03:23)

dahon disse:


> Nowo.
> Se fosse fibra óptica ainda me safava mas como é cabo coaxial (cobre) não dá hipótese.



Também sou Nowo... 
Espero que seja resolvido depressa. Liga para reportar a avaria. Para não gastares dinheiro a ligar para o apoio ao cliente, há um número móvel. Se precisares, diz.


----------



## dahon (3 Set 2018 às 03:32)

Volta a chuva. Para já chove fraco.


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 03:49)

Mais trovoada... é com cada estrondo agora.. Nao dá para dormir hoje 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 03:57)

QUE ESTRONDO 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 04:26)

Incrivel noite pessoal desde o interior ao litoral
Muitas descargas eletricas neste momento no Norte do Pais





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Set 2018 às 07:14)

Bom dia, por aqui algum nevoeiro e 16,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2018 às 08:18)

Em Várzea da Serra a estação acumulou 5,6mm. Rain rate máximo de 86,0mm/h.

Enviado do meu SM-A520F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2018 às 08:50)

Bom dia.

Trovoada por volta das 5:30h e uns 2mm até ao momento.

Por agora 20ºC e o céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2018 às 10:14)

Boas...finalmente um dia em modo beira mar ...finalmente ,um dia fresco e tudo tapado ,com 19.7ºC...até que enfim para se poder tomar um café numa esplanada descansado .


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 14:11)

umas 2 horas de trovoada esta madrugada e alguma chuva tambem... não foi fácil dormir.
não era mesmo aqui mas o barulho até metia medo.. imagino se fosse mesmo aqui por cima de casa!


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2018 às 14:43)

já ouço trovoada de novo ao longe!


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 14:48)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2018 às 15:14)

Aguaceiro forte e trovoada neste momento em Várzea da Serra. Vamos lá ver se a net e a luz se aguentam.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 15:34)

A célula mais persistente de hoje, de madrugada tambem tiveram trovoada naquela zona





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2018 às 15:36)

Há instantes estava assim:






Entretanto fiquei sem conexão. O costume...


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2018 às 15:47)

*27ºC*, céu muito nublado a Norte.


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2018 às 15:54)

Já voltou: http://www.meteovarzeadaserra.pt/
Foram 20mm num curto espaço de tempo.

A estação segue com 25,6mm hoje. Rain rate máximo de 147,6mm/h às 15:18.


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2018 às 15:58)

AnDré disse:


> Já voltou: http://www.meteovarzeadaserra.pt/
> Foram 20mm num curto espaço de tempo.
> 
> A estação segue com 25,6mm hoje. Rain rate máximo de 147,6mm/h às 15:18.



Belo valor!!!!!!!!
Moimenta da Beira parece que levou com ela em cheio também, curioso para ver o valor da estação do ipma.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2018 às 16:52)

Boas...estou com sorte ...finalmente um dia de verão ,com 27.9ºC e já com céu limpo ,para animar mais só falta a .


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Set 2018 às 16:53)

Ouve-se barulhos de trovões a cada 10-30 segundos na zona de Miranda do Douro!


----------



## JCARL (3 Set 2018 às 16:54)

O IPMA elevou o aviso de Amarelo para Laranja em relação às *Trovoada:* de *2018-09-03 15:05* a *2018-09-03 21:59*


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2018 às 17:08)

Trovoada por aqui. 

Continua ao calor, 29ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2018 às 17:20)

Para SW.





Para SE.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 17:57)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2018 às 19:06)

A temperatura em Moimenta da Beira desceu 10,9ºC em, pelo menos, 1h. 27ºC para 16,1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Set 2018 às 19:27)

As próximas horas prometem.
Cenário para os lados de Espanha:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2018 às 20:37)

Ao pôr do sol.








Já um pouco mais fresco. 23,5ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2018 às 21:29)

Boa noite para refrescar a casa ...já precisava ,com 22.1ºC...muito bom...este fresco natural .


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 21:40)

Dan disse:


> Ao pôr do sol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindos. Bela forma de terminar o dia


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Set 2018 às 22:13)

Boas, hoje a máxima foi de 30,4°C, atual de 20,3°C, céu com algumas nuvens, não chuveu durante o dia e nem esteve com aspecto disso.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (3 Set 2018 às 22:45)

Boas.
22.7°C // 64%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2018 às 23:22)

Boas ...mais fresco por casa ,com 20.6ºC e uma ligeira brisa .

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 28.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Set 2018 às 07:24)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 15,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Set 2018 às 14:33)

Boas, por Arganil céu carregado para sul mas ainda sem chuva.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2018 às 16:23)

alguns aguaceiros agora


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2018 às 17:11)

Em Várzea da Serra hoje, ao primeiro trovão a luz/net foi ao ar. Estação sem dados.


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2018 às 17:50)

trovoada ao longe !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2018 às 18:26)

Boas ...viva ao verão ...um doce ,com 24.6ºC e meio nublado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2018 às 22:10)

Boas ...bom fresco presente ,bom ambiente já por casa ...sossego por alguns dias ,com 21.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 27.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Set 2018 às 01:02)

Boas. Algumas nuvens.
20.7°C // 59%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Set 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia, por Arganil já caiem umas pingas sem significado, 17,7°C


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2018 às 08:56)

Céu muito nublado, alguma trovoada, mas ainda sem chuva. 18,5ºC por agora.


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2018 às 09:51)

Ontem a trovoada rendeu mais 19mm em Várzea da Serra. 
O acumulado mensal vai em 49,8mm. Nada mau!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2018 às 10:30)

Boas ...hoje em modo de beira mar...fresquinho ,com 19.7ºC e tudo tapado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2018 às 13:04)

Boas ...já com sol e nuvens ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## pedro303 (5 Set 2018 às 16:31)

Boa tarde, já chove em Viseu. Ainda não ouvi trovoada.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2018 às 16:41)

Boas ...hoje é um daqueles dias de verão...que é um doce ,com fresco natural ,com 23.4ºC e nublado.


----------



## dahon (5 Set 2018 às 16:49)

Bela carga de água.


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2018 às 17:53)

*20.1ºC *
Belo aguaceiro novamente!!

Acumulado do dia: *7.4mm*


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2018 às 18:10)

Já acalmou, mas continua a chover.
A temperatura baixou para os *18.2ºC* e o acumulado subiu para os *9.1mm*


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Set 2018 às 18:21)

Chove Bem na zona de Miranda do Douro!
Trovoada nem tanto, mais chuva.


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2018 às 19:30)

Céu muito nublado, sem chuva na última meia hora.
*18.7ºC
12.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2018 às 19:47)

Boas ...final de tarde calma ,sem vento e nublado ,com 21.8ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2018 às 20:46)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2018 às 21:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



A EM do IPMA de Carrazêda de Ansiães acumulou 23,4mm das 18h às 19h.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Set 2018 às 21:21)

Boas, 19,4°C com nublado, a chuva por aqui passou ao lado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2018 às 21:34)

"Enxurrada de detritos em Várzea de Trevoes - São João da Pesqueira, arrastados pela forte precipitação desta tarde.
Fotos enviadas pelo nosso seguidor Rui Vilaça."


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2018 às 21:46)

Boas ...céu mais limpo e uma ligeira brisa ,com 20.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 25.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2018 às 22:11)

*16.6ºC*


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Set 2018 às 23:34)

Bem, na zona de Miranda do Douro esteve a chover durante quase 4 horas!

Começou pelas 17h30m, fez uma pequena pausa às 19h, mais depois voltou a chover até bem perto das 21h30m.

Se bem que na última hora esteve a chover com muito pouca intensidade, mas ainda assim não parou de chover.

Trovoada foi muito pouco, só ao início, mas depois foi sempre chuva até parar.

Já deu para regar as hortas e talvez fazer nascer a nova erva verde!

Imagem radar das 20h:







Imagem do radar de Arouca das 21h:


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2018 às 00:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Automobilistas apanhados de surpresa? lol... Foi mesmo isso que aconteceu aqui...


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Set 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia, a manhã de hoje é cópia de ontem, céu nublado e sem chuva, 20°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2018 às 10:34)

Boas ...hoje já com céu limpo ,com 20.5ºC...por enquanto nada mau .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2018 às 10:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Meteu-se literalmente na boca do lobo, e depois diz.se por ai que foi apanhando de surpresa!  Felizmente correu bem, mas podia ter corrido muito mal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2018 às 14:47)

Boas ...sol continua e já mais quente ,com 27.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2018 às 17:03)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ao largo ,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2018 às 17:13)

Em Carregal do Sal está assim






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Set 2018 às 18:45)

Ronca um pouco por Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2018 às 18:48)

Boas ...as nuvens que estavam ao largo...fugiu tudo.com 28.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Set 2018 às 18:55)

E caem umas pingas.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2018 às 20:50)

A instabilidade mantêm-se (20h30) sobre a região de Viseu; a tempestade procede de sueste e desloca-se para noroeste.

blitzortung

radar IPMA


----------



## rokleon (6 Set 2018 às 20:52)

Hoje à tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2018 às 22:17)

Boas...noite calma ,uma ligeira brisa,com 21.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2018 às 12:58)

Boas ...sol pela manhã e limpo ,de momento nuvens médias e algum vento de SES ,com 28.0ºC...hoje mais .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2018 às 14:59)

Boas ...ficou mais nublado e abafado ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2018 às 17:02)

Boa tarde, trovoada a de daqui


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2018 às 17:03)

A SW, detesto este corretor automático





Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa tarde, trovoada a de daqui


----------



## Bajorious (7 Set 2018 às 17:34)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2018 às 18:07)

Boas ...já ronca aqui ao lado ...e agora já ,com 28.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2018 às 18:56)

Boas...voltamos ao tempo calmo ,a chuva foi só uma pequena passagem ,ao menos refrescou ,com 25.0ºC e sem sol .


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2018 às 19:16)

Boas, 25,2°C e sem chuva


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Set 2018 às 21:11)

Vem ai segundo round


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2018 às 21:24)

Boas ...voltou e forte ,alguma chuva,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Set 2018 às 21:58)

Algumas células na Beira Baixa de SE para NO.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2018 às 22:22)

Boas ...já passou algum tempo,tudo calmo ,a ainda durou algum tempo,com 19.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 30.6ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Set 2018 às 06:58)

Trovoada forte. Net foi abaixo, electicidade também.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (8 Set 2018 às 07:20)

Bem forte mesmo, tenho uns candeeiros no quarto q ligam e desligam ao toque das maos, quando caiu um raio aqui ao lado, eles deram sinal, bela trovoada.
Agora esta calmo com ceu algo nublado, 17,5°C e deve ter acumulado uns 9mm, n tenho certezas porque meu pluviometro n esta la muito bom.


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2018 às 08:10)

Trovoada forte com chuva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Set 2018 às 08:16)

Normalmente fico rabugenta quando posso dormir e acordo mas hoje abro uma excepção. Que bela forma de acordar! Chove e troveja.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2018 às 14:31)

Trovoada na serra do açor com chuva visível


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2018 às 14:31)

A trovoada voltou a rondar na ultima hora, mas nada de significante.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2018 às 14:34)

Já pinga, vista para este e norte


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2018 às 14:41)

Chove torrencialmente, já tinha saudades disto, 0,7mm em poucos minutos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2018 às 15:04)

Células bem intensas no distrito de Viseu, com deslocação para Oeste/Noroeste.


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2018 às 15:16)

muito vento por aqui, está a querer puxar qualquer coisa... parece-me já ter ouvido um trovão ao longe


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2018 às 15:25)

confirma-se, já se ouve a trovoada
bem escuro a sul


----------



## Bajorious (8 Set 2018 às 15:25)

Chuvada há minutos.
22.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2018 às 15:33)

Boas ...sol quente de e nuvens ,com 27.9ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Set 2018 às 15:37)

Boa tarde. Aqui foi de realçar a duração algo prolongada do granizo nesta célula/supercélula, algum do tamanho de berlindes. A trovoada vai surgindo mas algo dispersa.


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2018 às 15:39)

Completamente cercado de células. A rede eléctrica dá sinais da severidade das trovoadas pois vai apresentando pequenas falhas.


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2018 às 15:53)

forte trovão
célula a formar-se a norte tambem! estou rodeado


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2018 às 15:59)

começa a chover. vários trovões nos ultimos minutos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Set 2018 às 16:02)

dahon disse:


> Completamente cercado de células. A rede eléctrica dá sinais da severidade das trovoadas pois vai apresentando pequenas falhas.



Por aqui, tudo fraco: chuva e trovoada!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2018 às 16:04)

Enorme eco roxo perto de Oliveira de Frades!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Set 2018 às 16:05)




----------



## huguh (8 Set 2018 às 16:05)

chuva mais intensa, assim como a trovoada
relâmpagos mais frequentes


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2018 às 16:14)

varios relampagos, alguns bem fortes


----------



## Thomar (8 Set 2018 às 16:26)

Impressionante a quantidade de ecos roxos no distrito de Viseu, deve estar brutal!


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2018 às 16:28)

Boas, por aqui voltou a trovejar e faltou a eletricidade, volta a chuva novamente, 22,0°C e 2,2mm


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2018 às 16:28)

Convecção bem organizada!


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2018 às 16:34)

Já chegou vinda de SE mas só trovoada ainda nada de chuva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2018 às 16:44)

Tem sido de facto uma tarde bastante animada. A quantidade de descargas eléctricas é incrível.


----------



## Rafa111 (8 Set 2018 às 16:59)

Bem parece que vem ai o 2º round de trovoada e chuva para estes lados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2018 às 17:08)

Boas ...máxima prevista 27.0ºC...hoje está a passar muito da marca ,com 28.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2018 às 17:16)

Boas por aqui continua a chuva, 3,2mm e 21,4°C.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2018 às 17:17)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Set 2018 às 17:33)

As células parece que já só se formam a norte da Estrela 
Por aqui só nublado. 23.2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2018 às 17:46)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2018 às 18:25)

Por aqui parece ter passado, 4,0mm e 19,9°C


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2018 às 18:28)

Nos últimos 20/30 minutos temos tido trovoada e chuva, por vezes forte, chegou também a cair algum granizo. 20ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2018 às 18:39)

Boas...hoje fugiu tudo ,com 25.9ºC e céu limpo pela zona .


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2018 às 18:43)

Muitos relâmpagos e fortes trovões aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro neste momento 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2018 às 19:54)

Pôr do sol a Oeste e bigorna e Este. As cores e os contornos são incríveis.


Ps:Nem me atrevo a tirar foto com o telemóvel, pois nesta condições de baixa luminosidade as fotos são muito más.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2018 às 20:16)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 23.2ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2018 às 20:52)

Mas que óptima chuva, que me deixa já com saudades.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2018 às 20:57)

19,6°C e calmaria


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2018 às 21:52)

Boas...tudo calmo e até no vento ,com 21.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Mais células acabadas de formar no topo da serra mas... vão seguir para norte 
20.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Set 2018 às 08:43)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro e 15,5°C.


----------



## Cesar (9 Set 2018 às 10:07)

A caminho de Portugal depois de ter ido vindimar á França, apanhei trovoadas em formação do lado espanhol.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Set 2018 às 13:44)

Boas, algumas nuvens e 27°C


----------



## Tonton (9 Set 2018 às 14:18)

Já saltam pipocas:


----------



## Tonton (9 Set 2018 às 14:23)

E, pelo menos o sat24, assinala já aparato eléctrico...


----------



## Tonton (9 Set 2018 às 14:28)

Blitzortung:


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Set 2018 às 16:19)

Boas, instabilidade para norte, este e sul


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Set 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia, fresco com 12,7°C, céu limpo e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2018 às 11:16)

Por agora céu limpo e 21ºC.

Ontem à tarde, para leste.





As cores deste final de Verão.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:11)

Dan disse:


> As cores deste final de Verão.


Já cheira a outono...  Quero ir ver e ouvir a brama este ano!


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Set 2018 às 22:58)

Boas, atual de 18,8°C.

Max 34,3°C
Min 12,4°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Set 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia, céu praticamente limpo com 13,7°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Set 2018 às 21:18)

Boas, 24,3°C com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, por agora céu pouco nublado.

Max 36,2°C
Min 13,7°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Set 2018 às 06:53)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 14,2°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Set 2018 às 14:01)

Boas, algumas nuvens a aparecer e 33°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Set 2018 às 22:02)

Boas, tempo mais fresco com 19,4°C.


----------



## Cesar (12 Set 2018 às 22:31)

O dia iniciou limpo, depois surgiram nuvens durante a tarde, algum calor.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2018 às 01:49)

Boas. Céu limpo.
22.2°C / 40%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 12,2°C


----------



## Norther (13 Set 2018 às 08:03)

Bom dia com alegria 
Por aqui também temos céu limpo com a temperatura a rondar os 24ºC.

Bela mínima Manmarlopes, nós por aqui andou rondar os 20ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2018 às 21:37)

Boas, céu limpo todo o dia, 20,9°C de momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Set 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia, manhã fresca com 12,1°C e céu limpo


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Set 2018 às 07:48)

Boas, algumas nuvens altas visíveis para oeste, 12,0°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2018 às 12:43)

Boas. Já tenho a minha estação. One Concept. Começa com um dia quente qb.


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2018 às 12:45)

E já tenho a estação registada no Weather Underground.

https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pws:IVILAREA10


----------



## Z13 (14 Set 2018 às 17:01)

Muito bem!

Por Bragança 30,1ºC actuais. Vento 5km/h.

Mínima de 14,6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Set 2018 às 21:40)

Boas, 19,2°C com algumas nuvens altas

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2018 às 23:10)

Em Várzea da Serra, apesar da tarde quente, assim que o sol se pôs arrefeceu logo. 13,0C de momento na estação. 
Aqui no fundo de vila está mais fresco.

Os 70mm deste mês já são visíveis.

O seco já está a dar lugar ao verde. E as levadas até têm bastante água.


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2018 às 00:15)

Belo acumulado Andre, por aqui tudo seco...

A pouco via relampagos para os lados da raia, a SE da Cova da Beira. A temperatura ronda os 18°C com vento fraco de leste, por vezes sopra mais intenso, deve ser das trovoadas q andam aqui perto.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Set 2018 às 01:59)

Boas.
Vento forte desde há 10 minutos..
22.6°C // 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2018 às 07:21)

Bom dia, 12,8°C e céu com nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2018 às 07:32)

Vista para este:






Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (15 Set 2018 às 10:46)

19.8°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo. Ontem, ao final da tarde, ainda tivemos uma amostra de chuva.


----------



## cm3pt (15 Set 2018 às 11:37)

Resumo de ontem (minha estação meteorológica)

Maxima 32.1ºC  Minima 17.8ºC Media 24.9ºC Precip 0 mm Humidade (max 71% min 27% med 41%)


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2018 às 14:19)

Boas, céu limpo e 32,6°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2018 às 17:18)

Boas, algumas "torres" para este, 33,1°C 

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (15 Set 2018 às 18:12)

Uma bela torre, a cerca de 50 km de distância. pelo menos presumo, porque o radar indica precipitação na zona de Murça/Valpaços. Mas para já sem actividade eléctrica.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (15 Set 2018 às 19:20)

Célula para os lados de Castro Branco 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Set 2018 às 19:25)

Célula para os lados de Belmonte


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2018 às 20:48)

Boas, 22,4°C

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2018 às 22:14)

Rafa111 disse:


> Célula para os lados de Belmonte


Perfeita


----------



## Bajorious (15 Set 2018 às 22:34)

Boas. Tudo calmo.
24.3°C // 37%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (16 Set 2018 às 00:24)

Tal como ontem hoje também surgiu trovoadas, vamos ver como se vai portar o tempo neste domingo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2018 às 07:50)

Bom dia, 12,2°C com algumas nuvens altas, já se ouve o pisco a cantar.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (16 Set 2018 às 10:27)

Está a aquecer no Sarzedo... 21°C!


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2018 às 14:31)

E a chuva e trovoada começou







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Set 2018 às 14:58)

boas por aqui já faz barulho


----------



## Bajorious (16 Set 2018 às 15:20)

Boas. Estrela carregada de células, esperemos que desçam 
28.1°C // 32%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2018 às 16:07)

Passei esta tarde, na estrada junto a uma vinha, onde se formou um "remoinho", que depressa arrancou as folhas das videiras.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Set 2018 às 16:46)

Obviamente que a instabilidade seguiu o enfiamento da serra e foi para os lados de Piodão..
Entretanto um registo de uma funnel cloud vista das Penhas da Saúde. Foto de Carlos Batista M. Adelino, via MeteoEstrela:






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2018 às 16:48)

A estação do IPMA das Penhas Douradas registou em 2 horas uma grande queda na temperatura, de* 23,2ºC* para *13,8ºC*. No entanto, não registou precipitação porque o pluviômetro deve estar entupido. A verdade é que esteve um eco laranja/avermelhado por cima daquela zona durante algum tempo portanto deverá ter sido um acumulado bem jeitoso.


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2018 às 19:31)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2018 às 20:21)

Boas ...depois de uns dias no paraiso  na praia de Peniche ...já cheguei ao inferno ,o gajo  por cá continua,com 27.3ºC e a casa parece uma sauna .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2018 às 20:54)

Boas, depois de alguma instabilidade ao meio da tarde, ainda ouvi um trovão, tudo dissipou depressa, por agora 22,6°C e algumas nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2018 às 21:37)

Boas ...sufoco continua ,nem uma aragem ,com 26.6ºC...nunca mais me vejo livre deste gajo .

Dados de hoje 20.4ºC / 32.9ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Set 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 13,6°C

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Set 2018 às 07:40)

Nuvens a vir de sul






Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Set 2018 às 08:54)

Vista de Arganil para leste






Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2018 às 10:48)

Boas ...mais um dia doentio ...não se vê melhoras ,com 28.0ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2018 às 13:08)

A evoluir rapidamente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2018 às 14:17)

Boas ....só bafo ...algumas nuvens em volta ,com 31.3ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (17 Set 2018 às 14:49)

Boas. Já chove na Covilhã. Hoje as células formadas na zona da Sertã e Proença estão e seguir para NE e isso é bom 

27.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2018 às 17:45)

Boas ...já e ...temperatura a descer ...com 26.9ºC .


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2018 às 17:53)

Por aqui cairam umas gotas.27,5ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2018 às 18:14)

Boas ...a minima da noite passada 21.5ºC ...de momento 22.0ºC  e continua com ,de 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2018 às 18:31)

Boas ...abençoado fresco  e abençoada chuva ,com 21.2ºC e 6.0mm...boa rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2018 às 20:04)

Boas ...voltamos há calma ,mais fresco ,sem aragem a casa demora mais a refrescar ,com 22.5ºC e céu já pouco nublado pela zona .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2018 às 22:42)

Boas ...já com alguma aragem na rua e em casa ,céu pouco nublado,com 22.9ºC...tem estado estacionária.

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 33.3ºC  e 6.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Set 2018 às 07:24)

Bom dia, céu limpo e uns fresquinhos 10,6°C 

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2018 às 16:17)

Boas  ...continua ...algumas nuvens e a fugirem para o interior de Espanha ,com 30.8ºC e alguma aragem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2018 às 18:52)

Boas ...nuvens altas a chegar e a dar alguma cobertura ao sol ,vento de NW ajudar a descer a temperatura ,com 27.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Set 2018 às 21:40)

Boas, sol de manhã, nevoeiro, sol e algumas nuvens durante a tarde, por agora nuvens altas e 18,3°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2018 às 22:32)

Boas ...ainda uma ligeira brisa a correr ,com 21.5ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (19 Set 2018 às 01:47)

Boas. Limpo, sem vento.
20.6°C // 47%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Set 2018 às 07:03)

Bom dia, hoje amanheceu com nevoeiro e 15,0°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2018 às 10:20)

Boas ... a perder de vista ,com 22.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2018 às 15:25)

Boas ....já ao ataque o perigoso ,com 31.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2018 às 18:53)

Boas ...ainda se sente ,com 30.8ºC e ainda sem aragem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2018 às 20:27)

*Boas...já com alguma aragem ,com 26.5ºC...vai descendo .*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Set 2018 às 21:28)

Boas, céu limpo e 20,8°C

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2018 às 22:15)

Boas...brisa fraca e com 24.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 32.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Set 2018 às 07:12)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro e 12,1°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (20 Set 2018 às 09:03)

E aí está, pela 1ª vez desde que tenho a estação tive uma temperatura de um digito. Mais concretamente 9.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2018 às 10:39)

Boas ....o gajo hoje está com vontade de apertar ,já com 27.5ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2018 às 12:47)

Boas ...sol a queimar e doentio ,com 31.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2018 às 14:48)

Boas ...sol doentio  e o ventou de momento rodou para NW e aumentou...mas ,com 31.9ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2018 às 17:27)

Boas ...limpo e algum vento de NNW mas ,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2018 às 20:39)

Boas ...alguma brisa e com 25.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Set 2018 às 20:48)

Boas, 18,9°C com poucas nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2018 às 22:21)

Boas ...alguma brisa e com 22.5ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Set 2018 às 07:29)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 10,1°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2018 às 10:28)

Boas ....mais um dia  e a contar para a secura ,com 25.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2018 às 12:58)

Boas ....mais quente ,com 30.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2018 às 14:47)

Boas ...já estorva ,com 32.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2018 às 17:52)

Boas ...nuvens altas e ainda com ar ,com 31.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2018 às 19:44)

Lamego city
21°C









Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2018 às 20:02)

Boas...hoje mais fraca a descer e pouca brisa ,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2018 às 21:40)

Boas ...vento calmo  e ainda 25.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Set 2018 às 22:05)

Boas, nuvens altas e 17,8°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2018 às 22:16)

Boas...vento fraco e com 25.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 32.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Set 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia, nuvens altas e 11,8°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2018 às 10:23)

Boas ....já vai lançada ,com 27.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2018 às 10:25)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 23°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (22 Set 2018 às 10:40)

Mais um dia de sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 18°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2018 às 16:27)

Boas ...este gajo  nunca mais vai embora ,com 34.4ºC...inferno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2018 às 18:12)

Boas ...ainda abunda ...pouco vento ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2018 às 19:04)

Por aqui mais um dia quente e soalheiro.
Uma máxima de 29,4ºC, com 28ºC neste momento.

A manhã até começou relativamente fresca, mas bem acima do que seria normal nesta altura do ano. O meu sensor registou 15ºC de mínima, mas cheguei a medir, esta manhã, valores de 7,5ºC junto às linhas de água.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2018 às 20:23)

Boas ...voltamos hás noites ,algum vento fraco de NNW...mas pouco fresco ,ainda com 28.8ºC...nem dá para abrir as janelas ainda .


----------



## Cesar (22 Set 2018 às 21:17)

Dia bastante quente por aqui, nem sinal de chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui mais um dia quente e soalheiro.
> Uma máxima de 29,4ºC, com 28ºC neste momento.
> 
> A manhã até começou relativamente fresca, mas bem acima do que seria normal nesta altura do ano. O meu sensor registou 15ºC de mínima, mas cheguei a medir, esta manhã, valores de 7,5ºC junto às linhas de água.


Imagino que a tua máquina tenha um bom zoom... ou isto foi um encontro quase imediato???  Fantástico animal! E foto!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2018 às 22:13)

Boas ...temperatura ainda em alta ,algum vento de N meio fresco,com 27.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.5ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2018 às 09:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Imagino que a tua máquina tenha um bom zoom... ou isto foi um encontro quase imediato???  Fantástico animal! E foto!



O zoom até podia ser melhor, tive sorte com a luz. Estava a uns  200 / 300 metros do “bicho”.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Set 2018 às 09:52)

Bom dia, é mais do mesmo, manhã fresca e forno á tarde, máxima de ontem 35°C e mínima hoje 10°C, por agora 23,1°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (23 Set 2018 às 10:24)

Parece que vai estar mais quente do que ontem... 20°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2018 às 10:26)

Boas ...hoje vai ser de inferno ...já não há paciênçia ,minima 24.1ºC  e já vai nos 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2018 às 12:50)

Boas ....forno ligado ,não se pode encarar com o gajo ,com 33.9ºC...inferno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2018 às 14:16)

Boas ...pior ,com 35.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2018 às 15:33)

Boas ...só ar quente e doentio ,com 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2018 às 18:00)

Boas ...ainda ligado ao inferno ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2018 às 19:30)

Boas ...algum vento de NWN e vai descendo ,com 31.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2018 às 22:01)

Boas ....mais uma noite ,ainda com 27.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 24.1ºC / 36.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Set 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia, máxima de ontem 36°C, por agora céu limpo e 16°C. 

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2018 às 12:30)

Boas ...ouvi dizer que já estamos no Outono ...vou ali já venho ,na realidade mais um dia de inferno ,com 31.7ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2018 às 14:40)

Boas ...outra dose igual há de ontem ,com 34.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2018 às 16:51)

Boas ...vai carregando ,com 35.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2018 às 18:32)

Boas ...continua no vermelho ,com 35.2ºC   e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2018 às 21:30)

Boas ...hoje ainda mais  que ontem ,com 29.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2018 às 22:33)

Boas ...o vento aumentou de NNW e não deixa descer a temperatura,com 28.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.6ºC / 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2018 às 10:17)

Boas ...mais um dia  e a contar para a secura total ...não se vê melhoras ,com 25.0ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Norther (25 Set 2018 às 12:40)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e com a temperatura nos 29,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2018 às 13:14)

Um dia menos quente por aqui. 

Por agora 20,5ºC e uma mínima de 11,7ªC no meu sensor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2018 às 15:31)

Boas ...já no vermelho e sol doentio ,com 33.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2018 às 21:07)

Boas ...com entrada de algum vento de NWW,a temperatura deu um salto ,com 28.2ºC .


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Set 2018 às 21:11)

Em casa de janelas abertas, a não ser melgas, não entra mais nada... Volta frio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2018 às 22:29)

Boas ...ainda em alta...mais uma noite ,com 27.2ºC e algum vento de N.

Dados de hoje 20.3ºC / 33.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Set 2018 às 08:26)

Bom dia, hoje amanheceu assim, 16,0°C por Arganil.






Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2018 às 10:42)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura  e ,com 24.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2018 às 11:44)

Alguma inversão térmica esta manhã. A estação do IPMA, que fica no topo de uma colina, teve uma mínima superior a 10ºC. Estações com localização em áreas mais deprimidas tiveram mínimas de 6ºC / 7ºC.

Por agora sigo com céu limpo e 22ºC.

Ontem tivemos o primeiro dia “não tropical” desde 2 de julho.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2018 às 14:17)

Primeira nuvem em desenvolvimento na zona entre Gouveia e Celorico da Beira, pelo aspecto que começa a ser visivel na imagem satelite, pode eventualmente ser a primeira célula do dia com trovoada, chuva.
Situação a acompanhar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2018 às 15:36)

Boas ...hoje menos ,céu limpo e algum vento de ESE,com 30.2ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 17:32)

Já células com trovoada em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo ( eco roxo) e em Sernancelhe ( eco vermelho)...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2018 às 18:13)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, hoje amanheceu assim, 16,0°C por Arganil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantástico  Talvez a significar alguma mudança boa por essas bandas nos próximos dias Por aqui não espero grande coisa, a não ser um pouco de menos calor !

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2018 às 18:25)

Boas ...hoje menos quente ,céu limpo pela zona...algumas nuvens em redor ,o vento vai de SES,com 29.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Set 2018 às 21:36)

Tanta instabilidade prevista.. atė agora nada. Já no interior de Espanha é sempre a bombar todos os dias.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2018 às 22:40)

Boas ...alguma pelas redondezas ,com 24.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 19.9ºC /30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2018 às 23:05)

Boas...está por perto ,já cheira a terra molhada e mais vento ,com 23.9ºC...a descer.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Set 2018 às 23:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fantástico  Talvez a significar alguma mudança boa por essas bandas nos próximos dias Por aqui não espero grande coisa, a não ser um pouco de menos calor !
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado, tenho pena de oferecer uma fraca foto, este telefone não dá melhor, em relação á instabilidade, por aqui não deu em nada, e aqui perto no concelho de Tábua ainda pingou. Máxima de 35°C e atual de 22,8°C. Vento forte por volta das 15h.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2018 às 23:28)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Obrigado, tenho pena de oferecer uma fraca foto, este telefone não dá melhor, em relação á instabilidade, por aqui não deu em nada, e aqui perto no concelho de Tábua ainda pingou. Máxima de 35°C e atual de 22,8°C. Vento forte por volta das 15h.
> 
> Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk



A foto está belíssima, um efeito fantástico! Parabéns  Amanhã já deverás ter alguma coisa por ai 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2018 às 00:42)

Muita instabilidade a sudoeste de Castelo Branco; nada bom com a elevada densidade florestal e a possibilidade de surgimento de incêndios florestais.


----------



## Norther (27 Set 2018 às 00:44)

Boa noite, pela Cova da Beira, na zona do Tortosendo vai chovendo, agora mais fraco, mas a 45 minutos atrás acordei com trovoada e choveu bem. A temperatura ronda os 19°C.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Set 2018 às 02:58)

Boas. Algumas nuvens e leve brisa.
22.4°C // 55%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (27 Set 2018 às 03:27)

Alguma trovoada ao longe... Ouvem se os roncos 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Set 2018 às 07:23)

Bom dia, 18,0°C, mínima até ao momento, algumas nuvens a este é sul.









Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2018 às 10:15)

Duas fotografias tiradas desde a Torre com vista para a Beira Baixa, esta noite por Manuel Ferreira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2018 às 14:44)

Boas ...sol maluco  e com 29.0ºC...hoje já houve uma manhã mais fresca .


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2018 às 14:56)

Trovoada em Várzea da Serra.
Para já, 0,8mm acumulados. O grosso da precipitação está a cair no sul da freguesia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2018 às 15:22)

Haja alegria , e boa disposição


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Set 2018 às 16:15)

Está a cair uma bela carga de água em Viseu City. Que saudades eu já tinha. Entretanto, ao mesmo tempo que chove, tenho o ventilador ligado...


----------



## huguh (27 Set 2018 às 16:28)

já se ouvem os trovões ao longe


----------



## Rafa111 (27 Set 2018 às 17:07)

Mas que grande célula por cima de Viseu.
Já se ouvem os trovões fortes


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2018 às 17:13)

Em Viseu deve estar forte,não?


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Set 2018 às 17:16)

Boas, por Arganil chove muito e já trovejou.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2018 às 17:30)

Boas ...hoje ainda menos quente ontem ,com céu limpo e com 29.4ºC...sol ainda quente .


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 17:34)




----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2018 às 18:28)

Vila Real:


----------



## cm3pt (27 Set 2018 às 18:52)

MAU TEMPO EM BILA REAL MESMO!!!!

Na minha estação o medidor da direcção do vento caiu e tive que o recolocar. Por isso não obtive registo do máximo da velocidade do vento . Mas posso mostrar a chuva (10.8 mm em uma hora, ou melhor em pouco mais de 20 minutos), a descida de temperatura (mais que 10ºC) e a subida da humidade relativa de mais de 40%. Um evento incriível. Ah e ouvi um trovão cujo som atingiu os 116 dB. Deve ter caído a um máximo de 50 a 70 m de distância.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Set 2018 às 19:09)

Boas, por aqui não choveu, 26°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (27 Set 2018 às 19:25)




----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 20:05)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2018 às 20:08)

Boas ...final de tarde calma ,com 24.8ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 20:26)

aquilo em Chaves, o jogo Chaves-Benfica está atrasado 10min porque o campo está piscina


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Set 2018 às 20:27)

david 6 disse:


> aquilo em Chaves, o jogo Chaves-Benfica está atrasado 10min porque o campo está piscina


É  para o Jonas 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 20:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> É  para o Jonas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



não quero começar aqui uma discussão de futebol 

comentei porque está lá uma trovoada e achei interessante partilhar


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2018 às 21:04)

david 6 disse:


> aquilo em Chaves, o jogo Chaves-Benfica está atrasado 10min porque o campo está piscina



Está tudo chocado por estar a chover em Chaves depois de um dia de sol e calor.

É preciso um jogo de futebol na TV para mostrar ao povo como é o clima de Trás-os-Montes. É asssim há milénios, não tem nada a ver com as alterações climáticas, como já  ouvi pessoas a dizer hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 21:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Eu mudava a legenda do post para "chuva forte em Vila Real". Será mesmo "mau tempo" esta água já tão necessária?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2018 às 21:18)

Estive a consultar alguns dados, a célula esteve algo estacionaria em Chaves.
A EMA do IPMA do Aeródromo de Chaves, está a 3 kms de distância da zona do estádio, ainda assim acumulou 6,1 mm.
Na zona do estádio deve ter chovido muito mais.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 21:19)

huguh disse:


>


 OK, OK... parece que foi mesmo "mau tempo"!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 21:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu mudava a legenda do post para "chuva forte em Vila Real". Será mesmo "mau tempo" esta água já tão necessária?



Eu concordo contigo, olha pelo menos se chuvesse aqui alguma coisa, com uns 20 mm, já eu fazia uma festa, pois poupava-me muito trabalho com as regas diárias.
Isto para não falar que poupava combustível, e recursos hídricos.
Eu não lhe chamava mau tempo, mas sim muito bom tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2018 às 23:21)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 24.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.0ºC / 29.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Set 2018 às 02:50)

Boas. Pouco nublado.
21.4°C // 52%hr
Tudo seco, seco.. e seco. Nem um pingo de chuva nas "instabilidades" desta semana.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2018 às 10:41)

Boas ...mais um dia  e de secura total ...nunca mais chega o fresco ,com 27.4ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2018 às 12:07)

Boas ...tempo doentio  com sol  doentio ,com 29.0ºC e bafio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2018 às 14:08)

Boas ...já com algumas nuvens a fazer sombra ,será hoje ,ontem fugiram para norte,será que hoje vão para sul ,com 30.0ºC...abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2018 às 16:22)

Boas ...sol maluco ,algumas nuvens ,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (28 Set 2018 às 17:17)

A trovejar por aqui, já choveu um pouco!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2018 às 20:38)

Boas...hoje algum vento mais fresco,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2018 às 22:19)

Boas...alguma brisa fraca de NNW,com 24.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 31.9ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (29 Set 2018 às 03:08)

Boas.
21.7°C // 45%hr.
Limpo. Vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Set 2018 às 07:37)

Bom dia, por aqui está fresco com 10,6°C, céu praticamente limpo.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2018 às 10:26)

Boas ....mais um dia  e de secura ,com 25.7ºC e o sol já doentio .


----------



## Serrano (29 Set 2018 às 10:51)

19°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2018 às 13:28)

Boas ...sol doentio e ar em circulação ...nunca mais chega uma boferada de ar fresco ,estou farto de viver no deserto...é só palha que vê ,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2018 às 14:56)

Boas ...ambiente de inferno ...sem aragem ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2018 às 15:10)

Só hoje fiz upload dos dados desta semana, e como esperava pelo que acompanhei pelo radar, em Vila Chã na passada quinta passou o pico da célula convectiva!
Familiares disseram que choveu intensamente quase uma hora, com muito granizo à mistura (muitas folhas de videira completamente furadas), e há carreiros fundos de escoagem de água nas zonas com declive

Dados são os seguintes:
 início às 16h25, com descida de temperatura dos 27ºC (16h25) para 19ºC (17h00) e recuperação para 21ºC (18h00)
 rain-rate máximo às 16h45 com cerca de 55mm/h
 precipitação constante até às 17h25, com acumulado total de 22,5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2018 às 17:24)

Boas ...ar quente e algumas nuvens soltas...nunca mais chove ...o ar anda todo contaminado...nunca mais há renovação de ar ,com 30.5ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Set 2018 às 17:52)

Tarde de calor , ainda de para dar um mergulho na praia fluvial.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2018 às 20:13)

Boas....fresco fresco só no meu jardim...depois de uma bruta rega ,anda tudo a meter dó ...só palha ,com 24.2ºC e nem uma aragem para refrescar a casa .


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Set 2018 às 20:20)

Boas, durante a tarde formaram-se algumas nuvens, mas nada de mais,  máxima de 30,9°C, por agora 21,7°C.

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2018 às 21:51)

Boas...com entrada de algum vento a temperatura subiu com 24.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (30 Set 2018 às 02:46)

Boas. 20.9°C // 30%hr.
Limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (30 Set 2018 às 10:23)

Sem novidades no Sarzedo... 19°C e sol a brilhar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2018 às 11:13)

Boas ...mais secura hoje ,com 26.9ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Set 2018 às 11:16)

Bom dia , 21.8 alguns cumulus mediocres e humilis para Leste , bom Domingo.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2018 às 12:38)

Ontem, rio Sabor - Santo Antão da Barca.










Por agora segue o céu limpo e 25ºC. 
Amanhã já deve arrefecer um pouco.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2018 às 12:42)

Dan disse:


> Ontem, rio Sabor - Santo Antão da Barca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paisagens imponentes! Estou a contar dar lá um saltinho em breve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2018 às 13:15)

Boas ...já ao ataque ...só ar quente e seco ,com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2018 às 14:58)

Boas ....inferno ,com 31.4ºC...não se pode encarar com o gajo lá cima .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2018 às 20:36)

Boas ...bem melhor na rua ,com 25.9ºC e alguma brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2018 às 22:26)

Boas...algumas nuvens soltas ...temperatura a esta hora parou ,com 24.6ºC...faz falta fresco natural .

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 32.1ºC .

De este mês 8.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Out 2018 às 02:22)

Boas. O vento já esteve moderado, com rajadas mais fortes. Agora mais calmo.
21.7°C // 27%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------

